# New digs for Mr. Bean



## The captain (Sep 1, 2009)

6x2x2

thanks for looking.
Sam


----------



## VenomVipe (Sep 1, 2009)

He got big. Are there any more pics?


----------



## The captain (Sep 1, 2009)

i will take some tonight.


----------



## jmiles50 (Sep 1, 2009)

looks good!


----------



## lazyjr52 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice cage. Did you build it yourself?


----------



## The captain (Sep 2, 2009)

No, i got it on craigslist. Real cheap too! 

I have no woodworking skills. 

Thanks for the compliments. Maybe ill end up taking those pics sometime...


----------



## lazyjr52 (Sep 2, 2009)

The captain said:


> No, i got it on craigslist. Real cheap too!
> 
> I have no woodworking skills.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments. Maybe ill end up taking those pics sometime...




Wow! Nice find...

Def take more pics :-D


----------



## The captain (Sep 2, 2009)

Well, you asked for it!








watering hole




cool side




hot side




Note, i found the ceramic pot makes a GREAT hide on the warm side, he loves hiding under it once it warms up! He needs a bigger one now though lol.

Does he look ok for an '08? he may be a little small, but the growth is there for sure.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## lazyjr52 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thats a heck of a set up you have there. 

My '08 ryu is about the same size as your's. He's def been growing. I have a feeling that once he comes out of burmation hes going to grow like a weed. My other gu nami grew in this same way.


----------



## The captain (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment. It seems that monitor keepers have the most insane beautiful setups, and tegu keepers kind of just want to get the job done! 

I think this should get the job done until he is ready for the big big big boaphile. 
From the wikipedia definition of "brumation" i would say bean is exhibiting the process. He eats less, drinks more, and sits around even more than usual lol. 

For a while i was concerned he may have MBD, but im thinking that tegus just dont walk very gracefully. I keep him under a mvb and a flourescent that is high up, but i dont dust his food. He gets 1 scrambled egg a week, 2 fuzzies, and the rest is turkey/liver mixup. 

I see people posting huge tegus that are 2 years old and saying they are stunted, so i worried bean may not have grown enough, but if you say your giant is looking similar then that may be the standard.


----------



## VenomVipe (Sep 2, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## Richard21 (Sep 2, 2009)

Do you still think he doesnt have the colors of other giants? I think he looks amazing.


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice cage, and Mr Bean is looking great, nice Giant baby.


----------



## The captain (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks! he looks pretty good. His head is all brown, and doesnt have nice white saddles on his back. Nothing like beasty's tegu, otherwise i would have won the contest. 

Thanks for the compliment. He is a family favorite!


----------



## The captain (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh hey bobby! good to see you are posting again!

Do you think he is an ok size for his age?


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 2, 2009)

I do not know about saddles, but he is 110% Giant. Look at the washing I noted many times about the giants, it looks like the black is washed in bleach:


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 2, 2009)

I think he looks fine, and thanks for the welcome back.


----------



## The captain (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh yeah, i dont doubt that he is 100 percent giant anymore. He is a great tegu. Just i guess his head wont turn white. its still brownish. Anyways, im hoping it turns out male.


----------



## lazyjr52 (Sep 3, 2009)

The captain said:


> Oh yeah, i dont doubt that he is 100 percent giant anymore. He is a great tegu. Just i guess his head wont turn white. its still brownish. Anyways, im hoping it turns out male.




Mine has the same brownish head. But it's werid cause whenenver I take him out in the sun it starts to lighten up and almost is completely white.


----------



## VenomVipe (Sep 3, 2009)

Maybe the brown is just a darker cream....


----------



## The captain (Sep 3, 2009)

i see, well i hope he gets bigger, stronger, and prettier!


----------



## whoru (Sep 3, 2009)

wow nice


----------



## The captain (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow! i just measured him/her in the tub, i didnt expect he would be over 29"!

That really puts things into perspective. We are half way there!


----------



## whoru (Sep 11, 2009)

I LOVE THAT NAME TO MR. BEAN LOL


----------

